# Huffy ID HELP



## johnnys55s (May 13, 2009)

AZUSA ca, 2 W 108327 serial under crank tube, no numbers on drop out, haven't been here in a while, sold all the bikes and kept this one for some reason i cant sell it.
would like to restore it for my son as he now only has west coast chopper and huffy, fenders are aftermarket and seat is not the original one , the original one was too far gone too save other than the bottom insert pan.
Need help posting pic's as the files are too big ,photo resize ? computer stupid i am as i go in circles going nowhere, Ha,Ha ! HELP ! Thank you.


----------



## partsguy (May 13, 2009)

There is currently no serial number chart for Huffys. To decode it, look at the serial number. The first number is the last digit of the year it was built (this would mean that your bike is a 19-2) After this, look for some key traits for an era. Like is it a balloon tire?, does it have a tank?, etc. Also, when you think you have the year, look for old ads from that year.

P.S.

-Huffys were not always called "Huffy", other names are "Huffman" and "Dayton".

I hope this helps.


----------



## partsguy (May 13, 2009)

Also, please try to get pictures, or at least find a picture of one similar to it on the internet as this would help alot.


----------



## Parker (May 13, 2009)

The azusa ca part is probably some kind of registration and not a factory stamping.


----------

